# lsd, pineapple chunk, the church, ams and frisian dew



## grass hopper (May 3, 2017)

Roto-tilled area and dug big holes. put them in a couple days ago. all mold resistant strains for our New England weather. should be fun! 

View attachment IMG_0387.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 3, 2017)

Nice GH.....looking forward to the show. :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 3, 2017)

Frisian Dew....yummy!!! Can't wait to see these flowered out.


----------



## Budlight (May 3, 2017)

Something tells me this is going to be good I'm definitely sticking around to watch this


----------



## yarddog (May 4, 2017)

alright grasshopper!! I am stringing my hammock up now while the good spots are still open.


----------



## grass hopper (May 4, 2017)

i hope this is as good as other O.D. grows. starting a little smaller than usual but should be fun!!


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 25, 2017)

they are growing fast now. some are over 6 feet. will be topping more than once to keep them about 7 feet in oct. 

View attachment IMG_2786.jpg


View attachment IMG_2792.jpg


View attachment IMG_2804.jpg


View attachment IMG_2805.jpg


View attachment IMG_2806.jpg


View attachment IMG_2808.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking great grasshopper. You're going to have a nice harvest!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2017)

Just beautiful!


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 26, 2017)

thanks!! spent 3 hours weeding yesterday. though about your weed-stop the whole time thg.,   thanks bbp!!


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 18, 2017)

i caged my gals with the new 6 foot 6 inch high deer fence... i love it!!... still have 150 linear feet extra... noticed on one of my FRISIAN DEW girls, she's starting to flower. looks 6 weeks from harvest. just that 1 plant. the other frisian dew looks almost identical except not blooming yet...   i threw in some yard pics.  can you spot the  MIKAWA YATSUBUSA?? A green jap maple.. looks like weed a little bit... 

View attachment IMG_3300.jpg


View attachment IMG_3313.jpg


View attachment IMG_3320.jpg


View attachment IMG_3304.jpg


View attachment IMG_3307.jpg


View attachment IMG_3333.jpg


View attachment IMG_3340.jpg


View attachment IMG_3344.jpg


View attachment IMG_3346.jpg


View attachment IMG_3349.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2017)

This is beautiful, the yard, the trees, the pot trees. That was fun to see. You just flat out grow um big there, don't you. Happy for you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2017)

What she said! Love the Japanese maples!! Have anymore?


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 25, 2017)

yes bud. i went to school with one of the buyers at western nursery. alota very good deals. and education.

such a sweety rose. thank you!!


----------

